
 Square Ups The Ante, Drops Transaction Fee For Businesses - DanielRibeiro
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/22/mobile-payments-startup-square-ups-the-ante-drops-transaction-fee-for-businesses/
======
niketdesai
Pretty neat as I know that small purchases are hampered by flat fees. I guess
the dollar stores will rejoice?

